# Windmill Point, NN fishing report



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I went fishing from the beach at Windmill Point in White Stone, VA. I started with bloodworm fishbites. My 10 yr old son caught 2 puffers and a very large spot. I used the spot's belly to catch a flounder. We were only there for a little over an hour. We were really just site seeing...


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice, can't wait til I can take my own son :fishing:


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

great report! sounds like a succdessful outing you and your son will remember forever!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Now if I could just get him to stop holding the reel upside down. He's left handed, so he holds both my baitcaster and the spinning reel upside down so he can reel with his left.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

haha its cute when a little kid does it, just plain sad when I see some adults doing that...


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

You can swap the handle on a spinning reel from one side to the other but you kinda stuck with what you got with a baitcaster though.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thought you might enjoy some pictures...

Windmill Point scenery










My son with his first puffer fish









My son with his spot


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Puffers....cool.
Nice shirt too. He's pre-teen, right? You have a little time left yet. I'd pay close attention to the shirt's message. At times....art imitates life.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

ive been there didnt knw thats wat its called there . there condos or aprtments rite by there rite ? i caught a fat croaker out there and a flounder its a nice spot people go swiming there i beleive


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yes, there are condos and a marina there. Well, it's sort of a marina. It does have a grill though, so drinks are available...

Yes, people do swim there. But there is a lot of beach and there were harly any people there. So I just kept walking until I was far from the people...


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

yep thats the spot ive been there. theres this big dogg that runs around the beach all the time he comes out of those condos lol but hes friendly


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Great fishing. I have 3 and drug mine fishing. They are older now and understand why.


----------

